# Modify and reinforcing the HULL



## buckeyeBEN (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello All, I am looking for some help. I run a polarKraft 1896 with a 90/65 Jet. The weld in where the transom meets the hull has opened up on a couple of occasions.
Yes, I should not run it into rock shoals BUT I met a guy on the allegheny that reinforced his Hull with plastic.

Does anyone have any tips, pics or suggestions on reinforcing the hull with minimal drag and keep "clean" H2O to the jet?

I just ran upon this website (like the shallows) and love this forum.

lots of good info


----------



## fatherfire89 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ya this forum is great. I'm interested in a stronger/thicker hull too but I've never heard of using plastic or anything like that. Let us know if you find anything out elsewhere.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 22, 2011)

I think he's talking about the UHMW stuff. Try this thread. Im sure there is someone that can help you.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=12971&start=25

Page 2 starts talking about the UHMW and hitting rocks and ledges. Scottniva (member) seems to really know his stuff when it comes to this stuff and how it works.


----------



## Scottinva (Apr 26, 2011)

You can add UHMW, but it is expensive and difficult on a mass produced hull because of the ribs. One option is to extend the bottom of the boat back past the transom about 2-3". Most custom boats in my area have this done. This way, the weld is on top and there is no seam for the rocks to grab. It would require redoing the bottom 2-3 ft of your boat. My dad had a tunnel put in one of his old boats and had the bottom extended and I believe it was less than $500.

Scott


----------



## buckeyeBEN (Apr 26, 2011)

When I was talking to the guy who reinforced with plastic...

I think he added a piece of plastic that had spacers between his hull and the plastic. He suggested that it acted like a spring. If he hit something, the plastic made impact, and the boat "bounced" over the object which minimized any damage to his hull.


----------



## Scottinva (Apr 26, 2011)

I have never heard of using spacers. The UHMW does make your boat bounce off of things with minimal damage. For a typical installation I believe the cost is around $2000 if you have it done.

Scott


----------



## RBuffordTJ (May 13, 2011)

Spacers? Never seen that either, but I like the sound of it. My uncle just had this stuff but on the bottom of his airboat, its pretty tough stuff for sure. I would love to put it on the bottom of a good 16' rig. One day... [-o< 

Bufford


----------

